# Fishing @ Lake Bogue Homa in Mississippi



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I went to my parents home over the weekend just outside of Laurel MS. My mother wanted me to take her fishing at Lake Bogue Homa. It is a lake that she fished as a kid with my grandfather. We put in around 1630 Saturday evening. We fished for about 2 hours before an evening storm blew in. I caught several fish including this one in the pic. It weighed 4.5 lbs and caught it on a brown and watermelon seed jig at the base of a cypress tree. Shortly after we left due to the weather.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice fish. What type of jig did she prefer?


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Its a cool lake. Shallow, but tons of cypress trees. Teal hunting was good there when I was younger, not sure about now.


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Not sure of the make of the jig, but it was purchased at Academy. It was brown with a watermelon plastic pork trailer.


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

They refurbished the lake about 3 years ago and had to restock the entire lake with bass, bream and catfish. They had a major fish kill right after Katrina came through. Reading and article in MS. outdoors the bass are responding and growing very rapidly. They still sell duck hunting permits there, but not sure how good the hunting is. There are a lot of old duck blinds still in the cypress trees.


----------

